# Four New Rescues



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We got four new rescues yesterday. Four girls that are very darling from a breeder that is ill.
Sabelle is 71/2 y.o., Beegee is 5y.o., Pixie is 3y.o.and Holly 1 -1/2 y,o
If you know anyone wanting a cutie let us know. We are also desperate for foster homes in the Los Angeles area. I got another e-mail that a breeder wants to surrender more females and one male.
AMA fostered and placed 81 dogs last year, a record and we are on track to have the same or more this year. 
Thanks for all the help you have all given us.
Edie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are so darling!! I am sorry the breeder got sick before they were able to place their dogs. Thank the Lord for you, Edie and everyone working to save these precious souls. Five more years until my youngest child is 10 and then we can foster.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my - they are so beautiful.:wub::wub: I'm sure they'll get snapped up immediately. Happy they're in your hands since the breeder is ill. Home she/he'll be okay.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow they're gorgeous,they'll go quickly I'm sure.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Edie They are beautiful and look well cared for. Hope you can find help soon in your area.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my. How sad for the breeder. I wish I weren't so far away - I would sure be tempted to apply for one.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Wish I could help out with the foster situation in LA! This is a lovely group of fluffs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor breeder! I am glad they landed by you Edie---wish I were near by! They are to die for!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Edie, they are gorgeous and hopefully will find wonderful homes in no time. I wish I could adopt right now...I'd be applying for one of these sweet girls in a heart beat if I could. Thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:They are so sweet. I hope the breeder is going to be OK.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dear Edie, I have a few days off starting on the 23th. So I could at least short term foster or if I can get him/her adjusted during the time I have off, long term. At the very least I am available for transport.


----------

